# CPC-multispecialty coding reviewer, E&M Expert, ICD10 Trainer



## donna_vig (Sep 22, 2012)

My experience as a coder began in 2005 however, I hold more than 28 years of experience in healthcare finance that when coupled with my coding experience, gives me the knowledge of the financial impact of compliant coding.

Currenty, I am a lead Coding Reviewer for a hospital owned, large multi-specialty group.  My current duties include but are not limited to, provider education on Evaluation & Management coding & documentation, review of surgical coding of multiple specialties for accuracy and compliance, training of clinic staff on basic aspects of coding with regards to bundling & unbundling, modifiers and Evaluation & Management documentation guidelines.  I hold a coding credential through AAPC and a certification for Evaluation & Management Coding through AHIMA.  I have also completed the AHIMA's "Train the Trainer" course and hold an ICD-10-CM-PCS Trainer certificate.

I have previous experience in remote contract coding, which is also indicated on my resume.  I am accustomed to the indications of contract coding and would be willing to discuss business relationship.  Director reference available upon request and additionally, reference from my previous contract coding facility.

I am currently located in Kingman, AZ and looking to relocate my family to Scottsdale, AZ.  Another option would be remote coding from my home in Kingman, AZ.


----------



## Revenuecycle (Oct 11, 2012)

*Coding Question*

Is there anyway to contact you via email, I am in need of some information on coding for our OR. I work for a small hospital and we are having some issues with billing/coding for the OR. Please send me a private message if in fact you can help me.

Thank you in advance


----------

